# Ultrasonic Cleaners



## mel

Hi guys,

After I opened the Alpha to-day, went out to the shed and rumaged through the pile of stuff I "acquired" from leaving work when the department closed and was told "it's going in the skip".









Yeah, happy tattie, found the ultrasonic cleaner we used to use to clean up PCB's after etching. Tried it with a detergent and warm water solutionon an old case and mesh bracelet, and came up lovely. two questions, what do you guys use to do this task, and also what do you use for movements if I get that far?

For the life of me, I can't remember using solvents in this gadget, is that a no-no ?


----------



## pugster

you can get liquids from watch houses esp for the job and they are cheap enough ,most have ammonia in them somewhere for the first wash then you use a 'rinse' solution (i use water or iso 99% for the rinse) ,depending on whether its a bracelet/case or movement part tho for bracelets i reckon the washing up liquid is just as good tbh and rinse with water.


----------



## pg tips

for de greasing etc nail varnish remover is good (isoproponal I think) or an ammonia based solution. Don't use water based on anything you don't want to rust or tarnish.

Be careful with movements, these cleaners can shake the jewels out of their mounts, you have been warned, the same applies for jewellery. I popped an old ring with tiny diamonds in that the 710 has, you guessed it one of them came out in the wash!

As you say though fairy liquid and hot water is ideal for s/s bracelets / cases.


----------

